# Renault 5 Alpine



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Italeri Alpine 5 in 1/24 scale. Mostly box stock, with Tamiya TS-89 Metallic Blue spray. 
DSCF9002 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9003 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9004 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9005 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9006 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

DSCF8985 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8986 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8987 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8988 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9007 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

That is a great job on a fugly, fugly car. 

I hate most Renaults, and generally find myself at odds with French "styling" (such as it is), but the 5... our "Le Car", is just so awful... it really is the poster child for why I hate Renaults. 

Now, that being said, you did a fine job, especially given how contemptible the subject is! I love the colour!

Congrats!

P.S. I know the 5 Alpine is an original "hot hatch" and is a "GTI Killer" and blah blah blah. Don't care. Still hate them. But I love seeing them built! I have this one in the stash myself, as a cop car!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

That was a funky car. They used to call it ''Le Chameau'' or in english ''The Camel'' because it wasn't using lots of gas. I had a friend back in the '80's that had one and also a Fuego. He had a few electrical issues with them, wasn't very reliable......Another friend of mine had a Renault Alliance...... But we're very far from the Renault 5 Turbo, that was a beast..... and what a sound that engine had....


----------

